# Flipper



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Twelve minutes of Flipper......so be patient!

http://www.kerryoniraq.com/


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

My sympathies to my liberal Democratic Kerry-voting listeners. You must be scratching your heads this morning over some of Kerry's latest blatherings.

A few days ago President Bush announced a major redeployment of American troops overseas. Bush said that troops would be withdrawn from both Europe and South Korea. *Kerry, of course, being the expert that he is on defense matters and fighting in actual wars and carrying actual guns and all that, had to oppose the President's plans. * So Kerry steps in front of a VFW convention yesterday and delivers this line:



> * "Why are we withdrawing (he actually said 'withdrawring') unilaterally 12,000 troops from the Korean peninsula at the very time that we are negotiating with North Korea, a country that really has nuclear weapons. This is clearly the wrong signal to send at the wrong time." John Kerry, August 18, 2004*


Well .. that would have been just fine, if it hadn't been for pesky things such as memories. *Just 17 days earlier Kerry had something completely different to say about troop redeployment:*


> "I will have significant, enormous reductions in the level of troops ...In the Korean peninsula perhaps, in Europe perhaps." John Kerry, August 1, 2004


Man ... don't you just hate it when that happens? :lol: :lol: :lol: FLip Flop FLip FLop You guys really have picked a decisive man haven't you :eyeroll:

And how many times did Kerry remind the VFW convention of his service in Vietnam? Sorry, we lost count.


----------

